# Top 20 IAPLC 2012 Entries + UKAPS Member Entries



## LondonDragon (3 Jan 2013)

Well better later than never, here is the top 20 IAPLC Results plus UKAPS Members entries. Well done everyone that participated.

1. Zhang Jianfeng (China)
​ 
2. Siak Wee Yeo (Malaysia)
​ 
3. Long Tran Hoang (Vietnam)
​ 
4. Song Pin Chen (Taiwan)



 
5. Yutaka Kanno (Japan)


6. Duc Viet Bui (Vietnam)


7. Truong Thinh Ngo (Vietnam)
​ 
8. Chee Keong Teoh (Malaysia)
​ 
9. Diego Marinelli (Italy)
​ 
10. Xuan Thuy Nguyen Thi (Vietnam)
​ 
11. Toshifumi Watanabe (Japan)
​ 
12. Wang Chao (China)
​ 
13. Su En Zong (China)
​ 
14. Robertus Hartono (Singapore)
​ 
15. Timucin Sagel (Turkey)
​ 
16. Bernice Sim (Malaysia)
​ 
17. Hidekazu Tsukiji (Japan)
​ 
18. Luis Carlos Galarraga (Brazil)
​ 
19. Leandro Artioli (Brazil)
​ 
20. Piotr Dymowski (Poland)
​​​​UKAPS Members entries:​​67. Viktor Lantos (Hungary)​​​68. Georgi Chaushev aka Aquadream (Bulgaria)​​​114. Stu Worrall (UK)​

​137. Mark Evans (UK)​

​150. Ed Gercog aka *Piece-of-fish* (UK)





463. James Marshall (UK)​

​518. Ian Holdich (UK)​

​630. Ady34 (UK)​

​1446. Jennifer Brown (UK)​

​Reference and Top 100 tanks can be found here: TOP 100 IAPLC 2012 ~ igorvarnic.md​​Let me know if I have missed any and I will add it to the list, thanks.​


----------



## Arana (3 Jan 2013)

There is some real stunners in there, well done to all the UKAPS entrants great work guys


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jan 2013)

Some stunners in that top 20 and well done to all our ukaps entries

think you got the wrong year for me there paulo  try this code below instead.


IAPLC 2012 Entry - Apalala Shore - World Ranking #114 / AGA 2012 #3 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (3 Jan 2013)

Is that the tank Stu entered? I thought it was apalala shore this year?....EDIT, Stu beat me to it!
well done ukaps members, some fantastic scapes and great rankings 
interestingly for me the top 2 scapes were in my iaplc top 3 votes.

Ian, by any chance can you remember the name of the main echinodorus in your scape please?


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jan 2013)

stuworrall said:


> think you got the wrong year for me there paulo try this code below instead.


Apologies Stu, took the first image of the thread and was last years entry! Should have paid more attention! Corrected now!


----------



## Arana (4 Jan 2013)

stuworrall said:


> IAPLC 2012 Entry - Apalala Shore - World Ranking #114 / AGA 2012 #3 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


 
For me this should have been in the top 10


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Ian, by any chance can you remember the name of the main echinodorus in your scape please?


 
hey mate, it's a Echinodorus tricolour, by aquafluer. It was a nice echinodorus, it would throw out some nice coloured leaves. Pinks, reds, lime greens, dark greens.

ps, where's louis scape?


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jan 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> ps, where's louis scape?


Couldn't find it, got a link to photo and place? cheers


----------



## Piece-of-fish (6 Jan 2013)

Shame on you Paulo


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2013)

Piece-of-fish said:


> Shame on you Paulo


I did a search on forum of the people that posted them in their title of the thread, shame on members that did not post their tanks on the right forum or edited their journal


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jan 2013)

Eds tank is now on the list at #150 sorry did not look under the sponsor forum  still trying to find Luis not sure if he entered this year!


----------



## RoughIt (8 Jan 2013)

Is this Luis' entry thread ?  Just entered IAPLC 2012 | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Don't think he's posted his actual entry photo up yet though.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jan 2013)

RoughIt said:


> Don't think he's posted his actual entry photo up yet though.


yeah, thats what I couldn't find!


----------



## Tamshoe (13 Jan 2013)

some awesome looking pictures there.


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Apr 2013)

heres a thought for this years entry and how to crop the photo.

I noticed above that a lot of the high flyers seem to have cropped the edges of their tanks which I assume removes the reflection of the hardscape.

ie below





it looks like he's chopped off about 1-2 inches from the edges here which pushes your viewing more into the centre of the scape.  I think Ill see how it looks on mine to crop the edges off.


----------

